# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Vẻ đẹp Đà Nẵng - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

"Là một người Đà Nẵng, mong muốn của tôi là được giới thiệu thành phố thân yêu cho bạn bè năm châu. Hãy đến làm khách tại thành phố nhỏ của chúng tôi", Nguyễn Anh Khoa viết. 



Đón bình minh trên biển Bắc Mỹ An.



Buổi chiều trên bãi biển Thanh Bình.



Bãi biển Nam Ô nhìn từ đèo Hải vân.



Bến neo đậu tàu thuyền gần cầu sông Hàn, đường Bạch Đằng Đông.



Khu vui chơi du lịch bán đảo Sơn Trà.



Triển lãm tượng đá dọc bờ sông Hàn, đường Bạch Đằng tây.



Con đường Bạch Đằng dẫn đến cầu quay Sông Hàn về đêm.
_Nguyễn Anh Khoa_



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## hangnt

Vẻ đẹp Đà Nẵng với đủ các sắc thái thay đổi theo từng thời điểm trong ngày. Ảnh do bạn đọc Ngô Văn Khải và Nguyễn Đức Trọng chia sẻ. 



Bình minh rạng rỡ. Cả bầu trời và mặt biển khoác lên mình một màu cam sống động. Ảnh: Ngô Văn Khải.



Đến trưa biển ngả sang màu ngọc bích. Ảnh: Ngô Văn Khải.



Hoàng hôn xuống. Một sắc xanh tím êm ả bao trùm cả không gian. Ảnh: Ngô Văn Khải



Sông Hàn về đêm. Ảnh: Nguyễn Đức Trọng.

----------


## Mituot

ĐN đúng là địa điểm du lịch biển tuyệt vời
ĐN về đêm sôi động không kém HN nhỉ

----------


## dienthoai

đà nẵng  thật tuyệt vời với những thắng cảnh và con người nơi đây

----------

